# Southern Ontario - Free 3 Year Old Golden



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

For a moment there, I thought this was your dog, lol.
Poor guy. I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Haha, no. I'd never get rid of my dogs! 

The guy hasn't gotten back to me yet. I hope we can find him a good home!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

So sad!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My friend Kristy has emailed the poster


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I sent Kristy an e-mail about it this morning  

Hopefully she gets him! Or if he contacts me, I'll go get him and get him to Kristy haha.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too bad I probably couldn't bring him over the Canadian border. How could anyone give up a golden?


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope he gets in contact with one of you guys!! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's hoping! The guy is probably at work since he claims that's why he's too busy for his dog.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I still haven't heard back from the guy....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, I hope a wonderful family is found for him.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm looking for an adult/senior/retired dog, also.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BenP said:


> I'm looking for an adult/senior/retired dog, also.


I thought of you as soon as I saw this, but the thread is from last month.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I thought of you as soon as I saw this, but the thread is from last month.


Yeah, I've been helping my Dad look for way over a month. 

The poster didn't reply saying he found the dog a home but that often means, it's done, too, right? 

Hopefully, it's a good outcome, then.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All*

All

I would definitely email the man more than once and ask in subject line that he please let you know.

Here are more Golden Retrievers listed:

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/f-Golden-R...verQQisProvinceSearchZtrueQQisSearchFormZtrue


----------

